# if your dog was in a movie



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

what kind would it be?

i would have to say tyson would defenitly be in some kind of adventure movie!


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm thinking a spy movie!!!!! 007


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Anybody see Toy Story 2? Bullseye, Woody's horse companion-- silly, sweet, goofy-- has Grimm's funny-sweetie-guy personality!!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Sarge would be in an adventure movie too, It would be about a lost dog trying to find his way to the nearest Mc Donalds were he would scare the crap out of ronald Mc donald who would bribe him with cheese burgers and fries. Then and only then would he continue his trek twards home.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfAnybody see Toy Story 2? Bullseye, Woody's horse companion-- silly, sweet, goofy-- has Grimm's funny-sweetie-guy personality!!


haha yes!


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

The Tigger Movie - bouncy- bouncy- fun- fun- fun- fun - fun!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Stephen King's "Misery" wants to play all the time and won't let me leave to the point she'll inflict injury if I try


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

The Exorcist 

Maiya would be the possessed one spewing things out of her mouth.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Lisa LOL she can't be that bad.

Rocky would have to be either a football player or a baseball player.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Romeo would definitely be a James Bones type...and Mag a diva...


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Any movie that involves sports. All Shilo wants to do is chase a ball, so it could be a soccer movie, basketball movie, football movie, or baseball movie. It doesn't matter as long as she was involved chasing something!


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Tank would have to be the star quarterback in a movie. When he is playing he has some awesome moves.

Jessie would be a detective, sniffing out clues for food.

Max woiuld be in a movie where he would be my savior, guiding me through a snowstorm or saving me from drowning. He is a mamas boy.


----------



## dfterry (Sep 20, 2004)

Tucker would definitely be a spoof movie, such as Mr. Bean.

He's such a dork and always having something happen to him that's just not typical. Such a sweet, lovable, huggable, dork he is.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla would be Tomb Raider!!

And joking aside, I worked with my previous dog, a Border Collie in TV. She played as the dog of the family in the Chilean version of the old sitcom "Married with Children" along with scenes in several other TV shows.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Little dexter would be either a new version of JAWS (teething) or some horror film hehe Libby would be in an action film


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I think Karl would be the first GSD Lassie as he is gentle and caring with kids, the disabled, and the elderly. Well, he would be okay until about the 3rd of 4th time Jeff/Timmy/etc. fell down the well or otherwise got lost and then he would sit on him so he couldn't wander off again. _Just like he attempted to do with a volunteer victim at a S&R training when he had to go find the same person for the third time. He must have thought she was the dumbest person he had ever encountered to keep getting lost._

Casey would be the one that carries a picture of his sweetheart in his pocket and takes it out to kiss it while the others guys are talking about the last wild party they went to. He would be the first to go in a movie -- you know the one that the space alien eats in the first contact between the species scene just to let you know you are not dealing with friendlies. His human counterpart would be the character that is happy without any adventure in his life. If anything dangerous would come up he would be the one to wave his arms around and yell at it without a clue what to do after that. 

Chase is the one that would be the retired man next door in one of the old sit-coms. Just let him putter around the yard and stay at home and he is perfectly happy. Too much noise from next door and he would sputter and mutter but calm back down with a few gentle words and a kiss on the top of the head from the wife as he was being guided back inside to go lay down.

Star would be the nosy neighbor keeping an eye on everything and ready to spread the alarm about anything unusual that she sees or hears. Do they have an opening for a Henny Penny and the sky is falling type of character in any upcoming movies?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

hahahah 

Mace would be in a romance. He is totally my cuddler.

Rex would be in a spy movie. He is such a loner.

KC would be in a teen movie. She is such a drama queen and always into everyone else's business.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Keeta would be a Cinderella story, a rags to riches. Poor, neglected, abandoned stray dog of no known lineage gets adopted and shows the world of high-bred, pedigreed Champion working dogs that even street waifs can have the heart of a champion, are diamonds in the ruff (pun intended), as through sheer determination and a compulsive need to prove herself due to her underpriviledged start in life, she trains and competes for SchH titles and almost, sorta, makes it. 

But in the end, her new owner still loves her, and that is the only thing that really matters in life. 

Sniff, pass the hankies . . .


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't see Keeta as a a Cinderella, I can't see her as a poor lady in danger. But a Nikita... I definitively see a La Femme Nikita in her.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Shay would be a rodeo clown, he is goofy and loveable but I think when it comes right down to the serious...he will do what he needs to do to protect himself and others.

Meb would love to be in any movie with cats as he is obcessed with cats. He is a big protecter so we will just say that he will protect cats from danger!!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Skye would be in a chick flick. She and her trusted tripod golden buddy, Buddy would use their therapy animal skills to rally the nursing home residents in their fight to save their home from corporate meanies.

The bad guys would be chased from town, the secret stash of gold would be found in the basement and dug up and everyone would live happily ever after.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Harold & Kumar go to White Castle.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ringer would be in a comedy playing an air head, happy-go-lucky Jim Carey type roll.
Honey would have to play Joan Crawford in a remake of MOMMY DEAREST with an all male cast.
Kelly would be a quiet, college professor.
Mac, well since he's from Rin Tin Tin, he'd have to be in a RTT adventure type movie.
Slider is the suave debonair George Clooney type, so he'd star in a good love story.
Bruiser, what can I say about Bruiser? hmmmmm - I guess Bruiser would star as a jock who barrels thru life, never looking back.


----------



## michelleans (Jul 18, 2006)

Jake would have to be in some kind of movie related to football


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: MichelleAndJakeJake would have to be in some kind of movie related to football


and dylan would be his team mate....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan would have to be LeihLou in 5th element. Love that movie...


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Kessy makes me think of GI Jane, out there working hard and showing up the boys! She also makes me think of action heroes like in Die Hard - cheating death, outsmarting the bad guys and being the big hero in the end. 

Djenga I can't quite place in a movie. She's like a dumb blonde, but also is a very strong, brave, and athletic worker.

Madina would be in some movie with a benevolent matriarch. She also reminds me of the heroes in movies who quietly sacrifice themselves so the others can live. I know there's a guy in Armageddon that does that although I don't remember the movie well enough to say if that's her or not.

And Cassie makes me think of the cowardly lion in the Wizard of Oz - tries to act tough but anyone that knows her knows that underneath she's a big baby.

Ok, so Madina and Kessy I dramatized quite a bit about, but that's what they really make me think of!


----------

